# What to feed mealworms?



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Gutloading them for my geckos, what can and CANT I feed them? 

Thankyou in advance


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I use oats mixed with a chicken layers mash, but oats would be sufficient. I only use the layers mash as I breed roaches. Give them some carrot, broccoli or potato every other day. I have also given them orange once or twice. Crushed wheat a bix would also do.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

gavgav04 said:


> I use oats mixed with a chicken layers mash, but oats would be sufficient. I only use the layers mash as I breed roaches. Give them some carrot, broccoli or potato every other day. I have also given them orange once or twice. Crushed wheat a bix would also do.


Awesome thanks, they have oats but was wanted to give them something with moisture in it


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

*mealies*



indigo_rock_girl said:


> Awesome thanks, they have oats but was wanted to give them something with moisture in it


If you want to gut load them rather than just feed them use layers mash instead of oats (or a mix), it's got plenty of protein, calcium and other goodies etc. Straight oats won't be much better for gut loading than the the cheap crap bran they come packed in.
For moisture just put a slice of potato on top.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

The calcium in chicken mash is in the form of small pieces of oyster shell or similar. It is NOT going to be eaten by mealworms.


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

Dragon Farm said:


> The calcium in chicken mash is in the form of small pieces of oyster shell or similar. It is NOT going to be eaten by mealworms.


If it's milled fine enough I would of thought some should be eaten along with everything else. 
Oyster shell is calcium carbonate after all and is often the source of calcium used for those pricey dusting supplements for reptiles.
Even if it isn't utilised the mash is still a way better diet for mealworms (and therefore the reptiles) than the op was using.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

when I feed chicken food to my roaches there is always a oyster shell deposit left, the bit the roaches do not eat. Chickens are good at absorbing quite large pieces. This is food designed for chickens not mealworms !

Insects do not have a skelelton, so have no desire or need to eat lumps of hard oyster shell. 

But yes, if you read my earlier remarks, I recommended using chicken food. Just don't assume the mealworms will be full of calcium as a result.


----------

